

I got my Facebook Ad in front of 8k people with 0 sales. Why? - carlosagguilar
http://www.conversionsurge.com/facebook-ads-how-i-got-zero-sales-from-8k-people/

======
evolve2k
From the rest of your copy it seems you are probably already quite confident
as to the reasons for your poor performance.

From my reading I wouls say the actual banner image is most likely the issue.
There was nothing on the banner which would let me know this was a local event
at my local library and would be suitable for me as a local small business
orator.

I think the current banner image didn't stand out and even if I read it I
would assume it was an online course or product.

Would be good to see your conversion funnel as that would show where the
biggest drop came.

Well written article by the way.

~~~
carlosagguilar
Thanks for the feedback, evolve. I think you're right about the current banner
which is also what James mentioned. I will definitely keep that in mind for my
next ad!

As for the conversion funnel, that is a good point and something I probably
should have put in the article. Based on what I was seeing in GA, the drop off
from my landing page to Eventbrite's registration page was 62%. Yet once they
left my site I could not track them any more or see why they weren't signing
up. GA just told me the number of times the registration page was shown.

And incidentally, that page had the exact same copy as my landing page (since
people could also view the event in Eventbrite's network, I wanted to
communicate the same message).

Drives me crazy that I cannot figure out what the issue was! Any
recommendations on other ticketing/purchasing services for events like this
are welcome :)

------
james-skemp
Good read, but didn't need to tell me to watch the video at the end of the
post; I know it was long because I read it (on the bus, which is also why
video wasn't an option).

I'll also agree with evolve2k; your first ad graphic was far superior. The
second looked like it was rushed.

~~~
carlosagguilar
Good point re: video James. Appreciate the feedback on the ad graphic too...it
was a bit rushed.

------
b1twise
So, you're an expert with Google's tools and want to set up a workshop... so
of course your first choice is to go use Facebook...

------
anigbrowl
This was a surprisingly good tutorial on how to set up and run an ad campaign
over FB.

